
Show HN: React CLJS. Yes, another one. No, I'm not kidding - dmohs
https://github.com/dmohs/react-cljs
======
dmohs
Author here. I'm going to try to stay out of the discussion to see how it
evolves organically. If the README doesn't adequately cover the why or other
fundamentals, that's good data for me.

Worth noting: This powers our genomic data analysis platform UI [1] [2].

[1] [https://portal.firecloud.org/](https://portal.firecloud.org/) [2]
[https://github.com/broadinstitute/firecloud-
ui](https://github.com/broadinstitute/firecloud-ui)

------
sova
Nicely done. Shows me more of how React works internally, which is good to
know when playing within CLJS.

